# SS 2.10.21 - Davies #5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Peter Maxwell Davies (1934-2016)

Symphony No. 5 

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, it is time for Sir Peter. Last time when we had his symphony here reviews were quite mixed. Well the music is modern and requires a bit work to get used to. For some odd reason I like challenges and Sir Peter has those. Symphony #5 was chosen, because some one recommended it to me. It has some connection to Sibelius also, don't know yet what it is .

I will stream this one:









also in youtube:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me the Philharmonia Orchestra under the composer on Collins, from CD.










Kudos for using the right name. A lot of people think his family name is Maxwell Davies (like Vaughan Williams) - truth be told, so did I for the better part of three decades.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ It may just be that he is widely known as Maxwell Davies or, often, just Max. I don't think that means everyone doesn't know his name. Davies on its own is such a common English name that it might confuse.

It's a work I like a lot. I'll listen to it again (I heard it a month ago).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Last time I listened to Maxwell Davies I can’t say I enjoyed it
However not heard this work before so game to give it a try, I will be streaming the Naxos version


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Amazon has that I bought this disc in 2017. I don't remember ever listening to it. Here's my opportunity to give Sir Peter an intense listening.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The you tube version for me , never bought it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to the Naxos version, and tuck into some swan pate at the same time......


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ They are all the same: only the picture differs - you can have Max or an Orkney tower.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Probably the fact that it is the logical culmination of the one-movement-symphony form pioneered by Sibelius 7.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Collins recording for me also. This is one of my favourite PMD discs as I'm equally fond of the fill-ups as well.


----------

